# Door entry chime with magnetic contact.



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have this customer with a set of magnetic contacts (normally open), that when the door open and closes, causes the door bell to ring (typical residential 16 v). It stopped working and the existing magnetic contact was bad. Not giving it much thought, I went down the alarm supplier and grabbed another set, not paying attention to "these don't carry much current" and installed it. Lasted a day. Now I see why. When doing some research, most only carry current in the ma range.

Alarms really aren't my thing and I couldn't find much for higher current carrying magnetic contacts as they are really there to just send a signal to something.

I thought maybe running it through an Altronix 6062 to take all the current off the magnetic contact and just use that as a trigger.

Suggestions? 

The ladies in the office can't see this door and want to know if someone is coming or going. Its a common entrance for two businesses. It only rings on one side. 

Lots of wireless solutions came with either motion or mag contacts, but looked like residential grade homeowner junk with bad reviews.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow, I never thought of that.

I setup a similar system for a family member, I used a doorbell transformer and one of those older doorbell buzzers, along with an alarm magnetic contact. I tried 2 different contacts but they both malfunctioned, either not working at all or the buzzer continually buzzing even when the door was shut, so I gave up on it.

I never even thought about the contact not being able to handle the current.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I didn't either. I put the clamp to it on min/max and got 1.1 amps. So I'd like to know how people who do this all the time build these things to last.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

You might be able to find a beefier reed switch and a low power chime that will run at a little higher voltage maybe 24V that would work switching the chime directly. But it would be a little janky for me. 

The reed switches are really made to go to an input on some control device, you could roll your own with a relay, but something like the Viking SR-1 that operates off dry contact closure would be the quickest - easiest - simplest thing to do. 

https://www.vikingelectronics.com/products/sr-1/


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

That looks like a brilliant solution, now I need to find an online supplier. Looks like it would do it all, just need the usual alarm wall wart transformer:


https://www.vikingelectronics.com/product_docs/DOD/477.pdf


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

nrp3 said:


> That looks like a brilliant solution, now I need to find an online supplier. Looks like it would do it all, just need the usual alarm wall wart transformer:
> 
> 
> https://www.vikingelectronics.com/product_docs/DOD/477.pdf


You can get it on Amazon but check your PM.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

splatz said:


> You can get it on Amazon but check your PM.


Ordered one up from your suggested supplier and will give a review of it once its installed. I see it comes with its own power supply. They didn't have door contacts but I can source those elsewhere.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Old school
https://www.amazon.com/Carlon-DH945-Shop-Keepers-Bell/dp/B00111FR96/ref=asc_df_B00111FR96/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=167139094796&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=18358091189568279252&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9006093&hvtargid=pla-339424692477&psc=1


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> You can get it on Amazon but check your PM.


Oh, I see. Keep all the good stuff from Hax :sad::sad::sad:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Heath-Z...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=COuxzdfI9N0CFYVlwQod-y0Oww

Too bad they quit making the 120 volt door contacts. :devil3:

You could use a closet light roller ball switch.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> Ordered one up from your suggested supplier and will give a review of it once its installed. I see it comes with its own power supply. They didn't have door contacts but I can source those elsewhere.


So that chime and connect to the same magnetic contact we have been using? Let me know how it goes. 

And if splatz tells you to megger the bell first wire, don't do it!


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Look at the install instructions, it's using the magnetic contact as a signal, not carrying the chime as a load from what I can see. Shouldn't be much for load on that contact.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> So that chime and connect to the same magnetic contact we have been using? Let me know how it goes.
> 
> And if splatz tells you to megger the bell first wire, don't do it!





nrp3 said:


> Look at the install instructions, it's using the magnetic contact as a signal, not carrying the chime as a load from what I can see. Shouldn't be much for load on that contact.


That Viking unit uses dry contact closure, really just a digital IO - that means virtually any switch will work, even the itty bitty alarm type contacts. The viking generates some miniscule voltage / current across the IO. 

Leave my friend the megger out of this!


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Installed a new receptacle nearby and a little peel and stick wiremold for the power supply. Wired it up and it works as intended. The woman who sits closest to the door to their office wanted it to keep ringing if the door is left open. That doesn't happen with the chime contacts. I swapped mag contacts at the door to the other dry contacts for the phone and spent some time getting the tone and volume to their liking. Sounds like a phone as its supposed to using it with those contacts, but rings until the door is closed.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I know you already have it figured out and ordered, but what abut just using a PAM relay. Those things are so handy you probably should have them in the van. 

https://www.firelite.com/en-US/documentation/Documents/df-52068.pdf

The only thing is will it work on 16V transformer you have. The one input is for 24V AC.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Since you already know all about Altronix I won't bother with my solution, which was Altronix. Actually , I have some leftover Moose relay boards in a drawer in my garage, just waiting for a stupid problem like the one you are going thru.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

How about a shopkeepers bell?


----------

